# Leistungsschütz: 230VAC und 24VDC Motor über Hauptkontakte



## Lukas143 (19 November 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
ist es erlaubt einen 230VAC Motor über L1/T1, einen 24VDC Motor über L2/T2 und ein 24VDC Ventil über L3/T3 eines Leistungschütz (z.B. Siemens 3RT) zu schalten?
Besten Dank und Gruss


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (19 November 2021)

Ja siehe  technische Datenblatt


----------



## Lukas143 (20 November 2021)

Ok, wo genau (also inhaltlich) ist es auf dem Datenblatt ersichtlich?


----------



## Gleichstromer (20 November 2021)

Im Datenblatt gibt es Aussagen zur Spannungsfestigkeit,  z. B. bei einem 3RT2035:
Isolationsspannung:  690V
Maximal zulässige Spannung für sichere Trennung zwischen Spule und Hauptkontakten gemäß EN 60947-1: 400V
Stoßspannungsfestigkeit Bemessungswert: 6kV

Definitionen:
*Isolationsspannung*: nach EN 60664, VDE 0110 wird die Bemessungs-isolationsspannung Ui angegeben. Sie gibt Auskunft darüber, welche maximalen Spannungen an das Betriebsmittel angeschlossen werden dürfen. 
*Bemessungs-isolationsspannung Ui:*
Stehspannung (Effektivwert), die vom Hersteller für ein Betriebsmittel oder einen Teil davon angegeben wird und die das festgelegte (langzeitige) Stehvermögen seiner zugehörigen Isolierung angibt.


----------



## dekuika (20 November 2021)

Auf dem Schütz steht ein DC1 Wert. Diesen soltest Du nicht überschreiten. Wenn der Wert fehlt, lass die Finger davon. Schütze können durch den Abrissfunken bei Gleichstrom auch abbrennen.


----------



## JSEngineering (20 November 2021)

Moin,

ich würde es trotzdem nicht machen. Denn die 24VDC haben ja in der Regel einen Sinn: sichere Steuerspannung.
Und die trennen wir ja im Schaltschrank auch in der Regel räumlich von den unsicheren Spannungen.
Da verfolgt einer seine 24V wegen Fehlersuche, will am Schütz rumfummeln und hat plötzlich 230V in den Fingern...


----------



## Blockmove (20 November 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich würde es trotzdem nicht machen. Denn die 24VDC haben ja in der Regel einen Sinn: sichere Steuerspannung.
> Und die trennen wir ja im Schaltschrank auch in der Regel räumlich von den unsicheren Spannungen.
> Da verfolgt einer seine 24V wegen Fehlersuche, will am Schütz rumfummeln und hat plötzlich 230V in den Fingern...



Ich kann deiner Argumentation nicht so ganz folgen.
24V gibt es häufig auch als Lastspannung. Zum Beispiel Ventile, Bremsen, DC-Antriebe, ...
Warum soll da im Schaltschrank eine Trennung erfolgen?
So was mache ich eigentlich nur be ATEX-Anforderungen.


----------



## dekuika (20 November 2021)

Kenne ich auch so nicht. Die Rückmeldung über die Hilfskontakte läuft ja auch auf 24 V.


----------



## JSEngineering (20 November 2021)

Ich sagte, “ich“ würde es so nicht machen.
Bei Rückmeldungen ist mir das auch klar. Wenn ich Signale verfolge, bin ich mir in der Regel im Klaren, ob ich Rückmeldungen verfolge, die auch an Geräte mit deutlich höheren Spannungsebenen gehen, oder Laststrom. 
Ich persönlich würde die paar Euro Fuffzig und paar Zentimeter Platz opfern, um die Laststromkreise verschiedener Spannungen zu trennen, wenn es keine besonderen Gründe für die Kombination gibt.

Rein regulatorisch kenne ich spontan auch keine Vorgaben.
Da könnte man sich noch an den Vorgaben für Kabel/Kabelrohren orientieren. Da sollten ja auch maximal noch die Hilfsstromkreise mit drin sein.


----------



## waldy (20 November 2021)

Lukas143 schrieb:


> ist es erlaubt einen 230VAC Motor über L1/T1, einen 24VDC Motor über L2/T2 und ein 24VDC Ventil über L3/T3 eines Leistungschütz (z.B. Siemens 3RT) zu schalten?


Ich würde es auch nicht machen.
Wegen Ventile Kontakt kann sich brennen und kleben.
Falls es passiert, dann Motoren laufen weiterhin mit - obwohl die sollten ausgeschalten werden.
Gruß


----------



## de vliegende hollander (21 November 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Auf dem Schütz steht ein DC1 Wert. Diesen soltest Du nicht überschreiten. Wenn der Wert fehlt, lass die Finger davon. Schütze können durch den Abrissfunken bei Gleichstrom auch abbrennen.


Genau dies ist es Anwort ob es geht oder nicht.

Eventueel noch extra schutzen mit Freilaufdiode


----------

